# cobia charters



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Can anyone recomend a good cobia charter for next year I would really like to go out and sight cast to some and even live bait them, or if someone knows someone who can go after big sharks would love to catch that too.

Jason


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

in hatty......steve gwin..hang on charters

http://www.hatterasharbor.com/charters/hangon.html


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

bigbass14.3 said:


> Can anyone recomend a good cobia charter for next year I would really like to go out and sight cast to some and even live bait them, or if someone knows someone who can go after big sharks would love to catch that too.
> 
> Jason


Capt. Devin "Poacher" Cage. Best of the best.

http://www.poachersportfishing.com/

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Steve or DD*

When I go to HI I go with Steve Gwin though the week or Drumdum if he's available on the weekend. Both know where to go and will help you sight cast for cobia or red drum. Both are nice guys and have good boats for inshore fishing.


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

*Cobia Charters*

Rick Caton on the Free Agent 

www.customsoundcharters.com


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

USEF THE MAG said:


> in hatty......steve gwin..hang on charters
> 
> http://www.hatterasharbor.com/charters/hangon.html


 gotta 2nd this one... Steve is top notch...


----------



## Zing (Nov 23, 2009)

Patrick Caton on the Lil Clam. A great buddy, laid back and awesome to fish with.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Zing said:


> Patrick Caton on the Lil Clam. A great buddy, laid back and awesome to fish with.


Lil Clam is top shelf, so is Cato, so is Devin, so is Kenny. Any of those 4 and you are good to go.!!!!!


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

do you know how to contact them?

thanks guys


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Just go to their links,should be contact info on them.. Both Devin and Rick have been at it longer than most,and know their stuff.. In Hatteras try Rick's son Patrick,top notch.. jmo


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cobia*

It is hit or miss down that way from what I can see. Very dependent on the wind. I caught 51 Cobia in 20 trips this year up here in virginia. All but a couple were caught bottom fishing. I didn't get skunked all year.Sight fishing can be very good but I like bait fishing for them. I don't catch as many but I allways seem to catch one or two and they are usually big fish.I took a guy this year that had been on sight fishing charters down that way twice with no fish to show. He caught one and came back a couple weeks later and caught two more. Pick your days if that is what you want to sight fish.


----------



## STOKES (Nov 6, 2008)

*Cobia Charters*

I agree with the others, In Hatty Rick or Patrick Caton at Oden's Dock. Oregon inlet Devon Cage on the Poacher and I'd throw Aaron Kelly on the Rock solid in there as well. All top notch!

-STOKES


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

STOKES said:


> I agree with the others, In Hatty Rick or Patrick Caton at Oden's Dock. Oregon inlet Devon Cage on the Poacher and I'd throw Aaron Kelly on the Rock solid in there as well. All top notch!
> 
> -STOKES


 Opps forgot Aaron.. He goes outta Hatteras when the fish first get here,then outta OI.... And yes,a cut above...


----------

